# Please ID my crypt



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I got this a while ago and it just started to grow some bronze color wavy leaves. I was never told the name though. What crypt would this be?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like C. retrospiralis fro me.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there a bulb or a rhizome at the rootstock? It could be a Crinum sp. too, I can't tell from the photo.

If it is a Crypt I'd say retrispiralis, too.

But I'd be wrong. Read this:
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ret/ret.html

"C. retrospiralis is because of its seasonal character not well suited for the aquarium."

"C. retrospiralis is offered frequently. Very probably all these plants are actually C. crispatula var. flaccidifolia, which is very suitable for the aquarium."


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If the younger leaves are red-brown and the older leaves are green, it could also be C. crispatula var. flaccidifolia. This is some of my C. crispatula v. flaccidifolia; at least I am pretty sure that is what it is.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah it looks alot like those plants. I know its not a blub and only recently did it get bronzed. I'm using 4 wpg and everything is changing colors now.

thanks for the id.


----------

